
Reopen America – AAPS – Association of American Physicians and Surgeons - mrfusion
https://aapsonline.org/physician-letter-reopen-america/
======
laveur
I would like to point out that the AAPS is not actually a medical group. Its a
conservative group that poses to be oriented around doctors. I don't think a
single medical professional right now would recommend opening the US economy
yet.

~~~
eyberg
Are not all these MDs and DOs a "medical professional"?

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/19AWKummeK3IHoNcKgIWU8hZPrQq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/19AWKummeK3IHoNcKgIWU8hZPrQq4-EZb/view)

